# Upgrade an old MTH PS-1 to RailPro battery powered engine



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I just love deadrail and love RailPro even more. RailPro is an easy to use and cost-effective control system great for upgrading your trains. 
I took the time to document the steps I took to install a new LM-4SG in a O gauge engine I'm running on battery power.
I hope this is helpful. If you have questions or comments, please let me know.
Ron

Part 1




Part 2




Part 3




Part 4




Part 5




Part 6
Link at the end of Part 5


----------

